# صور الراهب الصامت ابونا يسطس الانطوني بمناسبة عيد نياحته النهارده



## marmora jesus (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بركة صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 
آمين
ياريت نقوله كل سنة وهو طيب​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابونا يسطس وكل سنة وات معانا بتفكرنا دايما 

بقرب الساعة هيا الساعة كام دلوقتى 

مرسية يحبيبتى على الصور ومتنسيش هيا الساعة كام دلوقتى ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــن 
ميررررررسى على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

صور فى منتهى الجمال

شفاعته معااكم


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابونا يسطس وكل سنة وات معانا بتفكرنا دايما ​*
> 
> _*بقرب الساعة هيا الساعة كام دلوقتى *_​
> 
> _*مرسية يحبيبتى على الصور ومتنسيش هيا الساعة كام دلوقتى *_​


 

حاضر
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## youhnna (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااا مرمورة على الصور الجميله
بركة صلاة ابونا يسطس تكون معانا​*


----------



## tena_tntn (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معنا جميعا 
امين*


----------



## المزاحم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا امين
والهنا كل المجد والكرامة الى الان والى الابد امين


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> اميــــن
> ميررررررسى على الصور
> ...


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك كوكو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 فبراير 2010)

_*أختي مرمورا
شكراً علي مجموعة الصور الجميلة وكل سنة وأنت طيب يا بابا يسطس بركة تشفعاته تكون معنا جميعاً 
*_


----------



## marmora jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى الشكر
> 
> صور فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> شفاعته معااكم


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*منتهى الروعه
بركته مع الجميع
ثانكس مرمورة​*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (3 مارس 2010)

ميرسى اوى يا مرمورة
على الصور الحلوييييييين
وبركة شفعاته تكون معنا
امين


----------



## tena.barbie (3 مارس 2010)

بركة صلاته تكون معانا كلنا أمين

ميرسى جدا على الصور


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااااا مرمورة على الصور الجميله​*
> 
> *بركة صلاة ابونا يسطس تكون معانا*​




امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يوحنا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

tena_tntn قال:


> *بركة صلواته تكون معنا جميعا *
> *امين*


 


امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل تينا
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

المزاحم قال:


> بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا امين
> والهنا كل المجد والكرامة الى الان والى الابد امين


 


امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل المزاحم
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _*أختي مرمورا*_
> _*شكراً علي مجموعة الصور الجميلة وكل سنة وأنت طيب يا بابا يسطس بركة تشفعاته تكون معنا جميعاً *_


 


امين يارب
ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الجميل 
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *منتهى الروعه​*
> *بركته مع الجميع*
> 
> *ثانكس مرمورة*​


 


امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل كوكي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا مرمورة
> على الصور الحلوييييييين
> وبركة شفعاته تكون معنا
> امين


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

tena.barbie قال:


> بركة صلاته تكون معانا كلنا أمين
> 
> ميرسى جدا على الصور


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا​
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا​
> ...


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## عاشق البرازيل (10 أغسطس 2010)

صور رائعة ....فليبارككم الرب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*صلواته تكون معنا امين*​


----------



## عاشق البرازيل (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا ......امين


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 

أمين
صور جميلة جدااااااا

الرب يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

عاشق البرازيل قال:


> صور رائعة ....فليبارككم الرب




امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> أمين
> صور جميلة جدااااااا
> ...




امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا امي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

*بركه صلواته معانا

شكرا على الصور
*​


----------

